# Elektrotechnik Aufgabe



## Sigure (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe da folgendes Proble,-
Ich muß für ein Projekt in der Schule ein Schaltung aufbauen
die folgendes können soll:

Mit Hilfe eines IC 555 eine Blinkschaltung aufzubauen ggf. Wechsel blink Schaltung
mit 1 Hz.

Also ich muß davon einen Schaltplan anfertigen.
Leider habe ich davon keinen Plan !! *g*
Gibt es hier einen E-Technik Guru der mir da Hilfestellung geben kann ??
Ich denke ma es muß da ein Kondensator rein der sich
auf und entlädt...
Aber wie genau der Schaltplan aussehen soll...??

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


Gruß
Sigure


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Juli 2003)

moin

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials74775.html


mfg umbrasaxum


----------

